# Thyroid Ultrasound greek to me.



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone care to comment. This is mumbo jumbo to me:

IMPRESSION: Diffuse heterogeneous appearing thyroid gland. Small subcentimter hypoechoic areas noted in the thyroid gland bilaterally. Short interval follow up in 6 months recommended.

INDICATIONS: Hyperthyroidism

FINDINGS: They thyroid gland is normal in size. The right lobe measures 4.2x2x1.4 cm. The left lobe measures 3.9x1.8x1.6 cm. The echo pattern of the thyroid gland is hterogenesous. There are small hypoechoic areas noted in the mid and upper pole of the right lobe of the thyroid gland both of which measures less than 1cm. There is a small 4mm hypoechoic lesion noted in the lower pole of the left lobe of the thyroid gland. Normal flow is idenitified. The isthmus is enlarged and measures 5mm without focal abnormality.

:confused0031:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Anyone care to comment. This is mumbo jumbo to me:
> 
> IMPRESSION: Diffuse heterogeneous appearing thyroid gland. Small subcentimter hypoechoic areas noted in the thyroid gland bilaterally. Short interval follow up in 6 months recommended.
> 
> ...


Heterogeneous means irregular.

Hypoechoic means that the tissue is abnormal and not giving off echos as per healthy tissue due to a pathologic change in tissue density.

Hypoechoic lesions have a higher risk of being cancerous so you do need to get with your doctor or surgeon and discuss all this.

Reference for the above............

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

And as suspected, you are hyper. When does the doctor want to see you for a consult?

Don't be scared. It's going to be okay. If there is cancer, it is one of the easiest to get rid of, hands down.

I personally don't think you should wait 6 months about that lesion.

Even though you are a stanger to me, I care a lot and I hope you will keep me posted on all of this as it plays out. At the very least, FNA (fine needle aspiration) might be a good idea.

Sending lots of hugs,


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

Ty for the reply. I see the endo next Wed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> Ty for the reply. I see the endo next Wed.


Good! That is not too long to wait. I may even be more anxious than you are!!:anim_63:

Thank you for letting me know.


----------

